# the big Z



## shwiggy (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey all, been using this site as a resource for over a year now but never got around to posting. I finally took some decent pics of Ziggy while I was taking him to the cool room downstairs last week and I figured I'd post a couple of pics:

wake me and i don't like you:
http://leetzilla.com/hog/IMG_0038.JPG

ok maybe a little bit...
http://leetzilla.com/hog/IMG_0039.JPG

oh it's you where's my food!
http://leetzilla.com/hog/IMG_0040.JPG


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Amazing colouring!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He is beautiful! I LOVE the last picture, he looks so squeezable


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He is gorgeous!
I love his color.


Ummm... I think you had better let me keep him for a while or shetland will try to hedgie nap him from you.  ... umm... yeah


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

He's beautiful! What color is he?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hes beautiful!!! :mrgreen: 
i wanna give him a big kiss! <3


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## shwiggy (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for the comments! he is a chocolate snowflake (at least that's what the breeder told me).


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness, he is adorable.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! He told me himself-he wants to visit me. He wants to stay with me for a very long time. Ignore any comments from Shelby's Mom and Nancy.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

shetland said:


> Oh my! He told me himself-he wants to visit me. He wants to stay with me for a very long time. Ignore any comments from Shelby's Mom and Nancy.


Did you stop taking your pills again?!

Don't listen to her, it's just another one of her stories to try and Hedgie nap AGAIN!.

That being said, I *strongly* recommend you putting Ziggy in to the Hedgie protection program Where *I* would personally take him in and keep him safe from others trying to hedgie nap to poor little feller.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Shelby's Mom is having her delusions again.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

awww what a sweetie


----------

